# How to setup TP-LINK TL-WDR3600 without internet connection



## G25r8cer (Apr 17, 2015)

So I bought this router for our move to the apartment. Problem is we wont be getting cable tv/internet for at least a few weeks. Within that time I would like to setup a LAN to access my wired NAS (WD My book) over the LAN and to my Samsung wifi TV or to the wifi laptops at minimum. Is this possible? If so, how would I go about setting it up? 

Would I have to set dynamic IP's to do so? I have never used dynamic IP's before.

We are going to be officially moved in this saturday evening. I surely would like to at least have some movies besides video games.


----------



## beers (Apr 17, 2015)

It's the same setup as you having an internet connection, just don't have the internet connection.

Your router will still provide a switching environment for the internal LAN and you'll have services like DHCP from the router still.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 17, 2015)

Alright good news. I hope all goes well with the setup. I will give an update this weekend whether I have problems or not.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 18, 2015)

Well nevermind. Just found out about a nice quarterly bonus from work so, I called charter today. Getting internet and tv on sunday. So, hopefully they will be willing to setup the router.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 18, 2015)

G25r8cer said:


> hopefully they will be willing to setup the router.



Doubt it, they usually won't mess customers equipment.  It's so easy to hook up a router anyway.  Just run the setup cd if you don't want to do it manually.  It should just connect straight away unless the IP of the modem and router are conflicting then you just change the IP of the router.


----------



## beers (Apr 18, 2015)

G25r8cer said:


> So, hopefully they will be willing to setup the router.



Sure, out of the box the only configuration they would have to do is connect the modem and router's WAN port 

The baseline configuration of a home router is already set up to 'just work'.  You may want to go into the settings and make sure things like the wireless portion have a WPA2 password though.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 19, 2015)

New problem. Office room isn't wired for cable and the lease states we must have written approval before modifying/installing wiring. 

Going to just see if charter will do it seeing as the complex office isn't open on the weekends.

I don't think the complex will have a problem with it anyways seeing as how there are dishes all over the yards and cables screwed into the outside walls all over. 

I want a wired connection for the desktop seeing as how I will be transferring a lot of files back and forth to the nas and I want full speed. Worse case scenario I used powerful usb receiver and get approval later on. 

And yes I should be able to setup the router myself but, I tried setting it up through my parents house just to test it and couldn't get it working. The router kept detecting a DNS address and asking for info which, I didn't know. But then later read online that I should have reset the modem also before connecting to a new/different router. 

We shall find out tomorrow


----------



## beers (Apr 19, 2015)

G25r8cer said:


> The router kept detecting a DNS address and asking for info which, I didn't know.



Eh?

Most commonly they'll distribute their own LAN IP to internal clients over DHCP as a DNS forwarding service.  Then any of the requests will either go to the DNS server learned via DHCP on the WAN side or whatever one you set manually for external resolution.

These things come with manuals too.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 20, 2015)

well got charter all setup and running today. unfort they were not willing to run another connection to the office without written consent. so i will be using my wifi adapter. 

however since we have dvr free for 12mo i don't think i will be doing much "large" file transfers to the nas, so its not a big deal right nowi guess. 

not sure why i had trouble setting up the router before but, this time around it went quick and smooth. 


the modem and package we have includes a landline so we will be buying a cordless phone soon too. just as a backup for our cellphones. 

getting 50+ mb speeds on the laptop right now

the charter guy said "he wouldn't leave until we had internet". he hooked it all up and i re-ran the setup disk. 

my first personal experience with charter and it was fantastic. and the guy had only been working with charter for 4 months.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 20, 2015)

G25r8cer said:


> my first personal experience with charter and it was fantastic. *and the guy had only been working with charter for 4 months.*


That's why, give it time


----------

